# PCD set for Dec.1 for my 2017 230i after ED!



## jet987 (Feb 13, 2006)

My PCD is set for Dec.1, 2016, for my 2017 230i after doing an amazing 2-week ED trip in Sept-Oct that I've posted pics from in the 2addicts forum. Hope the weather holds up in Greenville, as well as the 3-day drive back home to Chicago first thru Great Smoky Mountains National Park, route is yet to be determined after that.


----------

